# Toy Hauler Door



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

Just purchased a 2006 23KRS Toy Hauler.The Toy Hauler door has a gap of about 1/2 inch in one corner.Question..Is there a adjustment on the hinges to bring the door up level/ There are torque type screws on the door springs..


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Not that I know of, and my 2006 23krs has the same problem, but its only about 1/4 inch in one of the corners.. I have never gotten around to worrying about it.. maybe get some door seal at a hardware store and double it up to seal it off.

Carey


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Our ramp door is also not flush up to the Roo. We had the dealer reseal because the seal had been pinched/ripped on the lower end. They resealed it and have not had any issues with it.

I do not believe that there is an adjustment on the Ramp door itself only the seal itself.

Roo 
aka Donna


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

ROO-ING said:


> Our ramp door is also not flush up to the Roo. We had the dealer reseal because the seal had been pinched/ripped on the lower end. They resealed it and have not had any issues with it.
> 
> I do not believe that there is an adjustment on the Ramp door itself only the seal itself.
> 
> ...


 Thanks folks..Guess i will try to seal it up the rest of the way with some kind of rubber seal..Live in the South so cold weather is not a problem....


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'll be sure to take a look when we take delivery of our '08.

I love this place already.


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

I just purchased a 2008 31kfw and see no problem with the ramp door.
Does anyone know if they make a screen for the ramp door.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

MikeN said:


> I just purchased a 2008 31kfw and see no problem with the ramp door.
> Does anyone know if they make a screen for the ramp door.


Funny - I was wondering that too - I have seen those velcro up door screens for your garage door at home - would bet one of those would work great!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Can you see light through it? Is it making a good solid contact on the outside at least? A gap of 1/4" is one thing but 1/2" is a bit more, you may want to have the dealer check it out and start a paper trail in case it develops in to a larger gap.


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I just purchased a 2008 31kfw and see no problem with the ramp door.
> Does anyone know if they make a screen for the ramp door.


Funny - I was wondering that too - I have seen those velcro up door screens for your garage door at home - would bet one of those would work great!
[/quote]
Where did you find the screen for the home garage door? That might work. The only screen I have been able to find is 48" wide.


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Can you see light through it? Is it making a good solid contact on the outside at least? A gap of 1/4" is one thing but 1/2" is a bit more, you may want to have the dealer check it out and start a paper trail in case it develops in to a larger gap.


Well the thing is it is used







So it's my fault for not looking at it when we picked it up from the dealer..Will try some other type of gasket or rubber material if i can find it....Thanks folks


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay I have looked into the Screens that can be custom made and they are about 200.00 and they are very nice. However, I also came up with this mod and it was really inexpensive and does the job quite nicely.

I went to Target and picked out a sheer light weight curtain in taupe (it matchs the outback) and used Velcro to attach it to the inside of the Ramp Door. I used smaller pieces of Velcro so it does not look that bad. I attach the curtain and instantly have a screen. The bonus of this is that the cost was 15.00 and that includes the Velcro and since I only had to use one side of the curtain I have the other for back up or add'l mods. Once I am done with the screen I just fold it up and put it away. Very compact..

When picking out a curtain make sure that it is sheer enough to keep out the no seem bugs, you know the really tiny bugs that we all hate.

Donna


----------

